# Why am I so hooked on this guy and how do I unhook myself?



## jjolove187 (Dec 4, 2006)

I am sooooo obsessed with this guy who all of a sudden after years contacted me to start a relationship that he obviously can't finish. We've had crushes for eachother as kids and went to the movies once but nothing serious. Now he comes into my life painting this beautiful picture of us together and being married but he is doing absolutely nothing about it! I call him but he never calls me even when he says he will. I know he was shy as a kid but now at age 25 I don't think he is considering he has children now. He's a female magnet as far as I know. But I know he should be doing more if he really feels the way he says. I talked to him about this but he gives me lame excuses and says he will work on it but never calls. He leaves me cute myspace comments but it's not enough! I've fallen head over hills for him and now I feel empty handed. We're not even a couple, but I am obsessed and don't know what to do about this. Please help!


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 4, 2006)

Is he married by any chance? If so, run for the hills. You deserve so much better


----------



## jjolove187 (Dec 4, 2006)

Actually, I'm the one who's married but we're seperated.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 4, 2006)

Well, it seems like nothing good is going to come out of this in the near future. I would just try to not have any contact with him. You need a period of detoxification from him. Once you are over him, you will be able to find someone who actually means what he says. Its hard to not want to speak to him, but trust me, it will be better once you get through it.


----------



## han (Dec 4, 2006)

wow!! i agree if he is acting like this now and your not even a couple then something isnt right his actions are speaking for him take the hint and move on..


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 4, 2006)

When it comes to men, believe their actions and not their words.

If he cares about you, his actions and words will be the same.

If he doesn't care about you, he will say whatever to string you along.

But he will behave like you are not important.

You are very important - don't waste anymore time with this loser.

Big hugs to you.


----------



## Saja (Dec 5, 2006)

> When it comes to men' date=' believe their actions and not their words.If he cares about you, his actions and words will be the same.
> 
> 
> 
> > The best advice I never got....I need to remember this especially now.


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 5, 2006)

I agree with the girls's comments  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StrangerNMist (Dec 5, 2006)

You hit the nail straight on the head.


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, it could be fear on his behalf... It could be that you're still married evne if you're only separated... It could be he's still shy... I recommend talking to him about it, and if you still get the same respones/behavior, quit wasting your time!


----------



## Pauline (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi, sorry to hear your 'man' troubles. I can completley identify with you with regards being 'obsessed' and i am sorry to say that in all my years of having 'obsession's' i have not ever found a cure (apart from another obsession).I have found that Obsession's can leave me feeling very low and empty and it sounds like your obsession isn;t doing much for you either,especially considering the way he is treating you.The only advice i can give you is to concentrate on finding other interests so that the obsession isn;t as intense and hopefully when your mind is otherwise occupied you will forget about this loser who only gives you a few comments here and there.I know its tough but hopefully your obsession will fade in time (and mine also). Find a replacement who can give you more.Good Luck.


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Dec 19, 2006)

I agree with Aquilah about talking to him first...really laying things out in the open field&amp; then if he reacts the same I'd say kick him to the curb because you deserve so much better!!


----------



## ivette (Dec 19, 2006)

:dito: han


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Dec 20, 2006)

Definatley detoxify!! LOL. Seriously, fixiate on his flaws that always helps, and yes you will find someone worth it, who will treat you great and just everything you have always wanted.


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 22, 2006)

geez, i hate guys like that (sorry!). i'd move on!


----------



## jjolove187 (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone!.


----------



## MissMissy (Jan 6, 2007)

S-l-o-w d-o-w-n. DOnt just hook yourself on this one guy... if he is doing this now.. what will he be like together.... maybe he thinks your together. THis is who he is, and how he treats his relationships.... would really take another look at the relationship


----------

